

Silicon Valley: Ironically Local - barisser
http://www.barisser.com/silicon-valley-48cf02089424

======
strict9
Not a good sign when the link to your company in the article doesn't work.
Also not encouraging that there's no Apache rewrite rule from www to root for
a production site.

